# canon sx40 ?



## srag6998 (Jan 31, 2012)

Off the bat, I am new to photography. Though I was a film major in college.

sx40 or t2i...
I'd like to purchase a camera for BOTH video and photos. I have researched a bit, and the Canon SX40 is up top for me, in that price area. The Zoom is awesome, and all the effects are really cool. The sample photos and videos have impressed me so far. then there's the t2i. I guess this would spark another annoying debate between entry level DSLR vs point and shoot/super zoom. 

Pictures- I take a lot of nature and landscape shots, more so in low light since its after I am off work. 
Videos- Making short films for portfolio; effects would be nice, but that real film quality is most important since i have an editing program anyways.


Anyone done side by side comparisons or would recommend one over the other?


----------



## srag6998 (Jan 31, 2012)

I assume the t2i would have better quality image and video, but the sx40 has all the bonus "noob" features/effects (someone's said that) that I like, especially that zoom. stacking up money for lenses will have to come with much time, whereas sx40 is all in 1. But I assume that's sacraficing quality?


----------



## jafa (Mar 2, 2012)

I too am new to photography and the sx40 was in my price range and my top choice. I am so far very happy with my choice.


----------



## iresq (Mar 2, 2012)

The SX40 is terrific, particularly with video.  In regards to the video you gain built in IS, a better focus system, articulated screen, high speed video capture.  The one HUGE weak spot of the SX40 is the lack of external mic. port.    Here is a comparo.

Canon SX40 vs T2i


----------



## bentlyssx40 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just bought the sx40 a couple of days ago still playing with the camera. 
  these were spur of the moment pictures in the garden


----------



## morganza (Jun 21, 2012)

jafa said:


> I too am new to photography and the sx40 was in my price range and my top choice. I am so far very happy with my choice.



That's good to hear.


----------

